

Ask HN: How do I know when someone replies to a comment? - erikt

On Reddit there is an envelop which turns orange but on Hacker News I don&#x27;t see any of that. Do I have to just keep checking manually?
======
erikt
I've tried voting up other people's articles here but all numbers remain the
same. Is it because I'm new here? How long until I'm able to vote?

I would start a new thread but HN says I'm submitting too fast.

------
t0
[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
erikt
Thank you! I wish Hacker News natively added this. I don't think they ever
will because I guess they want to keep this website as minimalistic as
possible.

------
LarryMade2
You could always look in the threads section... That's what I do.

